# Stages On Resumes?



## chefjeff808 (Nov 29, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody puts short term stages (1-5 days) on their resume? Do you have a separate section for places you've staged?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

My point of view comes from the one of someone doing hiring and it might only be me that feels this way. While listing stages shows someone who is definitely interested in learning as much as much as they can about their craft, it would raise flags for me in terms of how long they would work for me before they were ready to move on to another position in order to learn more.

Wide experience is great, but it can be somewhat of a double edged sword, as a lot of people responsible for hiring are interested in employees that they think would hang around around. I am not saying that listing stages is necessarily a bad thing, but it would raise the question of of whether the person was building a resume or looking for a longer term position.

Certainly not set in stone for me, just food for thought on another way it could potentially be looked at.


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

I personally wouldn't put a short term stage (1-5 days) on my resume, only something more significant in duration.

That being said I like to see stages on resumes that line cooks give me, irregardless of how long it was. I WILL ask you everything about that stage, why you went, what you learned, why you left, did you apply for a position there etc. I will be suspicious of stages that last a day or two, you could not possibly have learned much in that sort of a time frame not to mention it raises questions (I'm thinking you were shown the door if you were there one day or you got your a$$ kicked and didn't show up the next day).

As someone who is a firm believer in staging (I did it long term at a few places) I respect the journeyman hustle, just like any other craft it takes time of paying your dues and the effort will pay off in time.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

If it was only a few days, no. If it is worth mentioning (like Alinea or something) I would be sure to sway the interview conversation in a direction where I could casually bring it up and go into brief detail. Otherwise it seems like "filler" to make your resume seem more substantial than it really is. Just my personal opinion.


----------

